# HSV-1



## lazerskull (Aug 12, 2020)

Not scared of it anymore. Apparently I have it and don't even know.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 12, 2020)

lazerskull said:


> Apparently I have it and don't even know.



I might be reading this wrong but it kinda sounds like you're saying you have it and don't even know. If you're acknowledging that you have it, wouldn't that mean that you then do know? Ya follow me? Like.. apparently I have hands, I'm looking at them and I'm reading the definition of hands in the dictionary that I'm holding with my hands but I don't know if I have hands?


----------



## lazerskull (Aug 12, 2020)

I tested for it. I know I have it. I dated a girl and she told me beforehand she has it. But she assured me she hadn't given it to anyone including her ex boyfriend she was with for 5 years. It is only transmitted during an outbreak. Well on our second date she had an outbreak beforehand. She was crying saying how she almost didn't come but she didn't "want me to think I didn't like her." I told her it was fine. That we'd hang out without getting physical. In hindsight she should have never come. She was frisky and at the beach putting her hands on me, we were sharing food. She gave it to me then! And a few weeks later I let her know and then she dumped me. What I am saying is, so far I haven't had any cold sores or anything, so it's like, I have it, but I don't even feel anything so. Whatever!


----------



## lazerskull (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm just glad I don't have anything on my dick. Sorry to be so graphic but after testing positive I waited a few weeks to see what would happen so far so good. I just have to let people know and not get physical if I am having an outbreak. I already manage my immune system better than most people anyway so I'll have plenty of antibodies to keep it in check.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 12, 2020)

Gotcha. And yeah.. you're fine to be graphic here in this context, we're adults. I don't understand why she dumped you upon you letting her know you now had it too. Isn't that like.. what people with HSV typically look for? Someone else with it? I might be ignorant but I've seen people with HSV looking for others with it. Just figured that was the common thing, and it makes sense.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 12, 2020)

dude, most people have the herpes simplex virus. it's not a death sentence. just be forthright about it with new partners and watch for outbreaks.


----------



## lazerskull (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah exactly. Still. When you get tested and test positive... at my age I was just like "well let's see how this plays out." It's been a few weeks now and I haven't had any outbreaks or anything. So I'm feeling pretty good. 

I don't want to get too deep into reasons why this person flipped the script on me last minute. She was using me for sex / rebound and said I was the first guy she realize that what she's doing is wrong and she felt horrible. She said I'm the first person she's ever given it to in her whole life also... so she was like completely hating on herself for it. That said, her behavior to me is total red flag and I'd be a fucking moron to keep chasing her. That's all I can say there's more to it. But it is what it is. Gotta move on!


----------



## lazerskull (Aug 12, 2020)

Also I guess this girl had it as a kid from her mom. And she used to get made fun of at school all the time for it. So I don't know. She feels like she's passed all that trauma on me. I kept telling her I'll be fine and not to worry, but she gets way emotional about stuff and wanted to like stew on and on about it. Since we don't live anywhere near each other, I couldn't really do anything about it. I guess I can call in a few days or so. Once in awhile she texts out of the blue. I dunno it's stupid shit. We met through Tinder so there it is.


----------



## croc (Aug 13, 2020)

It's a very normal virus that we're shamed for just so money can be made off treatment, in my humble opinion. 

She's prob given it to other ppl before who just didn't show symptoms or get tested. Barely anyone gets tested for it since if ur not showing symtpoms then it pretty much doesn't matter/affect ur life. And u could've easily had it before her n not known if u hadn't been tested right before meeting her.


----------



## lazerskull (Aug 13, 2020)

Well what happened is the few days before and after we had sex I started getting little cold sores... I never had them before like back to back... so I told her and I told her I'd get tested... now it's possible I had it already and somehow she triggered it? But I dunno. I could tell at the time my mouth felt different. So I got tested. The reason I didn't have an outbreak most likely is. As soon as I felt like something in my body was off... I doubled down on all my immune boosting supplements... Cat's Claw... Turkey Tail Mushroom... Magnesium and Zinc... Garlic... Vitamin C... etc... Shit isn't cheap but it's cheaper than probably all the drugs and ointments and crap they give people.


----------



## eli (Aug 15, 2020)

Yo so here's a thing. I've had herpes 1 and 2 for most of my life. Since I was in my teens. I'm 100% asymptomatic. It allows me to start all my potential relationships with vulnerability and honesty as prerequisites, which is in an excellent exercise and something that's always been beneficial. I haven't past it on to anyone, that I know of anyhow.
ALSO, you can pass it on while not having an outbreak, though it's less likely. Just so you know. ALSO, if you really think about it, our fear of herpes, which is a non-life threatening, basically harmless for most people disease which happens to be transmitted via sexual contact is probably mostly related to puritanical beliefs regarding sexuality. Women are and can often be more adversely affected by societal bullshit and expectations in regards to purity, shame and sexuality and are therefore often treated like total shit or have a hard time with feelings of shame for having herpes. The way our society treats women who have a disease that does nothing to a person other than act as proof of their being sexually active is deplorable and rooted in misogyny. This isn't a death sentence. You might get sores sometimes (and then everyone will know your a dirty sex haver), and it'll hopefully force you into being an honest and more kickass person. Good luck mang!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 15, 2020)

croc said:


> It's a very normal virus that we're shamed for just so money can be made off treatment, in my humble opinion.



Great video that debunks a lot of the stigma around herpes:


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Sep 6, 2020)

HSV-1 isnt that big of a deal, an estimated ~60% of the world population has it. It’s not the kind that causes genital herpies btw, thats HSV-2.

Also note: Antibiotics won’t do a damn thing for herpes. Herpes is a virus, antibiotics only target bacteria and amoebas. Infact you should NEVER use antibiotics for treating a virus, this encourages antibiotic resistance to evolve , which is becoming a large problem for us humans.


----------



## The Thirteenth Orphan (Oct 8, 2020)

croc said:


> It's a very normal virus



No. Almost all herpes virus types are oncogenic. "Common" would be a more appropriate term than "normal" but please, to anyone reading this thread, don't adopt the defeatist attitude that because X amount of people have HSV that you shouldn't protect yourself sexually. There is a wealth of peer reviewed evidence to suggest that HSV's are involved with other chronic illnesses later on down the line. 

Do not shame someone for having herpes but do not erroneously attempt to normalize it in your efforts to take a stigma away.


----------



## Crisy (Dec 24, 2020)

In my experience with it, garlic helps reduce any outbreaks from happening, being aware of what feminine products i use, staying clean, drinking water and just good general hygine down there. I keep perscription meds in my car if i ever need it but its super super rare. Its embarassing. It makes relationships really difficult. It just hurts and makes me feel so isolated, and like i have very limited options in life.


----------

